# Concatenate each 2 pattern found in grep.



## tunixbsd (Jun 27, 2014)

Hello. I want to concatenate  each 2 patterns found to the output . Example : I want  this text:

```
2014-06-27 14:53:12,720 tunix.bsd.org proftpd[32485] unallocated.barefruit.co.uk (shellcalc.com[173.255.203.148]): ANON ftp: Login successful.
2014-06-27 14:53:14,153 tunix.bsd.org proftpd[32485] unallocated.barefruit.co.uk (shellcalc.com[173.255.203.148]): FTP session closed.
2014-06-27 15:04:28,305 tunix.bsd.org proftpd[36630] unallocated.barefruit.co.uk (189-24-84-142.user.veloxzone.com.br[189.24.84.142]): FTP session opened.
2014-06-27 15:04:33,344 tunix.bsd.org proftpd[36630] unallocated.barefruit.co.uk (189-24-84-142.user.veloxzone.com.br[189.24.84.142]): USER tunix (Login failed): Incorrect password
```

In this format:
2014-06-27 14:53:12 ANON ftp: Login successful
2014-06-27 15:04:33 USER tunix (Login failed): Incorrect password

I want to put this information on my .conkyrc to know the time and the name of each  user who tried to connect in my server. Can someone help me ? And sorry for my English .


----------



## Toast (Jun 28, 2014)

Here you go:

`# egrep -v 'closed|opened' | cut -d ' ' -f 1-2,7-`

```
2014-06-27 14:53:12,720 ANON ftp: Login successful.
2014-06-27 15:04:33,344 USER tunix (Login failed): Incorrect password
```


----------

